# Idli and Hybrid Dosa



## Zwiefel (Jul 6, 2014)

Idli and Hybrid Dosa

Mise, from left to right: quinoa, fenugreek, brown rice, ground finger millet, steel cut oats, channa dal, urad dal:






Assembled in proportions in bowl:





Soak overnight in water:





Idli rava, aka Cream of Rice (for idli, not pictured is more urad dal):





Starting to grind urad dal:





After about 7-10 minutes:





Starting to grind rice/oats/quinoa/etc.:





after about 10 minutes:





A short video of the grinder in action:
[video=youtube;IW9Vb9WJqQM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IW9Vb9WJqQM[/video]

After each grind, clean off the stone rollers by hand. This saved enough for about 2 Dosa...enough for an extra meal:





all ground ingredients combined:





Set outside to ferment overnight:





A typical South Indian breakfast: dosa, idli, peanut chutney, and green mirchi podi (green chiles and roasted channa dal ground to a powder and then soaked with Ghee to make a paste):





The idli made this way are almost unrecognizable compared to what I've found in South Indian restaurants. Genuinely fantastic.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 6, 2014)

Very nice, much more work than a hotel buffet, though  I usually loaded up on idli, sambal and fresh fruit when I was down there. 

Stefan


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 6, 2014)

Ha! Yes. Quite a lot more work. 

I think everything on the forum qualifies on that front though!


----------



## Nmko (Jul 6, 2014)

I spent 9 months in India, and this was my favourite street food.. so good in the mornings. Nice work Zwiefel! Was it hard sourcing all the ingredients?


----------



## ajrh (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks awesome...

BTW, what type of grinder is this? I've never seen anything with stone rollers like that.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 7, 2014)

Nmko said:


> I spent 9 months in India, and this was my favourite street food.. so good in the mornings. Nice work Zwiefel! Was it hard sourcing all the ingredients?



Not really. These are all easy things to find even in smaller cities like Little Rock. You will definitely need to visit and Indian Grocer though. Or you can order online through places like Penzeys. 



ajrh said:


> Looks awesome...
> 
> BTW, what type of grinder is this? I've never seen anything with stone rollers like that.



This is the type of thing (but not exactly the same model):

Ultra Dura+ Table Top 1.25L Wet Grinder with Atta Kneader, 110-volt
http://amzn.com/B00AFR0ILE


----------



## matt79 (Jul 7, 2014)

I am feeling so hungry right now.Nothing better then a masala Dosa for breakfast.Great pics btw


----------

